# Why No Mambas?



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been perusing this particular forum for a few days now and love those older bikes.
I really don't know how certain time periods are categorized, but have seen some mid-90s bikes. 
I have a '95 Gary Fisher Mamba I got from my bro and I have been slowly been upgrading worn parts, and I really dig this bike. I got on this forum this morning and punched in Mamba in the search function and to my surprise and disappointment, discovered there are none of this model bike posted.
I realize that when it was new it was a open price point bike, but still think it is a great bike, especially with just a few upgrades.
So, why no Mamba love?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

So why didn't you post a picture of yours? Then the gang here will let you know.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CharleyGnarlyP290 said:


> I realize that when it was new it was a open price point bike, but still think it is a great bike, especially with just a few upgrades.
> So, why no Mamba love?


Question answered in your previous sentence.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I think there was a handmade frame called Mamba too. Anyone remember that??


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

this one?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I.love.that.one.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

chefmiguel said:


> I.love.that.one.


Sigh....
Me too


----------



## spankbomb (Mar 28, 2012)

I have 1997 all stock that I am contemplating going through in order to get back into shape. I bought it new, rode it but not hard for a few years and the past 10-12 it has been garage art. Anyhow, I didn't do much maintenance to it then and although it has been stored inside, I'm trying to avoid spending more than $100 on it.


----------



## spankbomb (Mar 28, 2012)

Let's see if I can upload a pic of it.


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got mine finished a little over a week ago, so haven't had time to take any pics. I will in the next few days though.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

spankbomb said:


> Let's see if I can upload a pic of it.


Holy seat angle robin...a$$ hatchet.


----------



## spankbomb (Mar 28, 2012)

heeler said:


> Holy seat angle robin...a$$ hatchet.


I know, I know. Got it back today with a new set of tires, tubes and tune-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Some Pics Of My Mamba*

So, I finally took some pics of my '96 Mamba.
Off the top of my head, the stuff I changed goes like this:
Replaced the Rock Shox Q5 with a cro-mo rigid fork threadless type
Dumped the rotted skinwalls for Maxxis holy Rollers
New stem and bar
Different saddle
Replaced the cheapo Shimano crank with a new Alivio crank with the middle gear only and a bash guard set up
Redline platform pedals
Replaced the Shimano canti brakes with Deore linears
New Origin8 levers
New Shimano 7 spd index shifter instead of grip shift
And all new cables, lube job, etc.

The only thing left I really want to do is replace the rear cluster and chain.

When I got it









Now


----------



## uunderwoodml (Jun 3, 2018)

*question*

Hi I was wondering if you could tell me the value of this bike I have the same one as in the picture it was gifted to me because I am in desperate need of money for my rent but I don't know how much to sell it for.

QUOTE=CharleyGnarlyP290;9187872]So, I finally took some pics of my '96 Mamba.
Off the top of my head, the stuff I changed goes like this:
Replaced the Rock Shox Q5 with a cro-mo rigid fork threadless type
Dumped the rotted skinwalls for Maxxis holy Rollers
New stem and bar
Different saddle
Replaced the cheapo Shimano crank with a new Alivio crank with the middle gear only and a bash guard set up
Redline platform pedals
Replaced the Shimano canti brakes with Deore linears
New Origin8 levers
New Shimano 7 spd index shifter instead of grip shift
And all new cables, lube job, etc.

The only thing left I really want to do is replace the rear cluster and chain.

When I got it









Now







[/QUOTE]


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^ well you want this thread before you get in trouble with the mods... 
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-what-worth-thread-wiw-856050.html

but as an answer...$30-50 maybe (could get ore, could get less)


----------

